# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  (1.1 Cape Yorks) Blonde Spotted Python's!!

## Austin C.

I have recently started working with these Blonde Spotted Python's and must say they are the most vibrant, colorful Spotted python's you can get in the US. I will be on the look out for more Antaresia to work with like some Children's and Stimsons. I'm really looking for some VPI line Granite Spotted Python's at the moment.



Female 2012 Blonde Spotted Python




Male 2012 Blonde Spotted Python



Hope you enjoyed :Good Job:

----------


## Austin C.

bump...

----------


## Annarose15

Very neat! How will their colors change as they grow?

----------


## Austin C.

> Very neat! How will their colors change as they grow?


This is what they will look like as adults. And under this is what a regular spotted looks like.

----------


## Austin C.

Gotta be more Antaresia lover's out there, chime in just for a chat.

----------


## Cameron Lamb Exotics

Wicked

----------

Austin C. (09-20-2012)

----------


## olstyn

I've been strongly considering getting a Stimson's for some time.  For whatever reason, their patterns are just more appealing to me than the rest of the Antaresia genus.  Of course, I'm also considering getting a GTP, but it's one or the other, and neither will come before my wife and I find some place more permanent to live.  It's enough of a hassle moving the animals we have now around with us.   :Sad:

----------

Austin C. (09-20-2012)

----------


## Annarose15

This is actually the first time I think I've seen one. I love how the blonde looks almost like a diamonback rattlesnake as an adult, and the "normal" is almost blue.

----------

Austin C. (09-20-2012)

----------


## Austin C.

> This is actually the first time I think I've seen one. I love how the blonde looks almost like a diamonback rattlesnake as an adult, and the "normal" is almost blue.



Yeah the blondes aren't nearly as common as the regular spotted's, only a handful of people work with blondes in the US. They are definitely nice animals that I would like to see be a bit more popular as they stay small like BP's and if new morphs come about then they could very well compete with ball pythons.

----------


## Austin C.

I will be taking updated photo's of this pair sometime this week as they are in mid shed.

----------


## Albino93

Hi,

I am new to this forum, and agree blonde macs are very nice, i own a 10 month old female and is my first snake, i would upload a pic but not sure on how to? i have to create a gallery first, is this correct?. Also the pic in my avatar is of her.
Platnum macs are real stunners aswell.

What aussie pythons are common here?

----------


## Annarose15

> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum, and agree blonde macs are very nice, i own a 10 month old female and is my first snake, i would upload a pic but not sure on how to? i have to create a gallery first, is this correct?. Also the pic in my avatar is of her.
> Platnum macs are real stunners aswell.
> 
> What aussie pythons are common here?


Carpets are pretty popular on here. I love my IJ!

----------


## Albino93

Yeh unfortunatly we cant keep Irian jaya's here but i guess the closest we have to them would be Darwin carpets

----------


## Austin C.

> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum, and agree blonde macs are very nice, i own a 10 month old female and is my first snake, i would upload a pic but not sure on how to? i have to create a gallery first, is this correct?. Also the pic in my avatar is of her.
> Platnum macs are real stunners aswell.
> 
> What aussie pythons are common here?


First off...I'd like to welcome you to BP.net I hope you enjoy your stay. Uploading a picture is simple upload your photo's onto a picture sharing website like photobucket.com then click on the icon to the left of the movie film strip icon. I personally use the URL from my Facebook photo's to copy and paste them in a thread. Now to the snake talk haha. I've seen the platinum macs, those things are crazy! I just wish I could get some of the morphs from Oz  :Tears:   It will happen eventually though. The aussie python's most common here would be Carpets, Diamonds and Green Tree Python's.

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

I just realized that You are in Australia... Lucky You.... I looking for Spotted for long time and looks that they could be my next protect... Those are really really nice  :Good Job: 

Is this a dominant or recessive mutation ???

----------


## Austin C.

> I just realized that You are in Australia... Lucky You.... I looking for Spotted for long time and looks that they could be my next protect... Those are really really nice 
> 
> Is this a dominant or recessive mutation ???


I'm from Florida actually, the Blonde Spotted Python is actually a locale not a morph. These are from northern Australia in Cape York, hence being called Cape York Spotted Python as well.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> I'm from Florida actually, the Blonde Spotted Python is actually a locale not a morph. These are from northern Australia in Cape York, hence being called Cape York Spotted Python as well.


O.o lol Blind me.. I will Shoot You Pm with some Questions

----------


## Albino93

Thanks Austin C., yes i would'nt mind getting my hands on some platinums and/or other morphs, when i have the room for more that is lol.
I think i figured it out, hopefully it works. This is Cleo  :Smile:

----------


## Austin C.

> Thanks Austin C., yes i would'nt mind getting my hands on some platinums and/or other morphs, when i have the room for more that is lol.
> I think i figured it out, hopefully it works. This is Cleo


Great looking Blonde you have there. :Good Job: 

These are my favorite!! Marble Children's Python!! photo's are from Designer Serpent's in Australia.

These are all Children's Python's as well. In the photo are a Patternless, T+ Albino, and Marble Children's.

----------


## Albino93

> Great looking Blonde you have there.
> 
> These are my favorite!! Marble Children's Python!! photo's are from Designer Serpent's in Australia.
> 
> These are all Children's Python's as well. In the photo are a Patternless, T+ Albino, and Marble Children's.


Thanks, and yes i have to agree with u there, the marbles are my fav aswell followed by the albino spotted python. Marbles are'nt yet available to the hobby here but i think pre-orders can be made, not sure tho. What are all the morphs and localities available here from the Antaresia genus? i only know of Blondes, Granites, patternless, and normals lol

----------


## Austin C.

Actually, a male Marble is going up for sale right now, I don't know if they will sell anymore till next year. And as for all the morphs in the US, Blondes, Granites, and Patternless are it for Macs. As for children's we have the black eyed children's and red children's but I think the red are a locale.

----------


## Albino93

Yes i noticed that they had one for sale not to long ago but i couldnt edit my post. I dont think ive ever seen a black eyed childreni, sounds interesting.

----------


## Austin C.

> Yes i noticed that they had one for sale not to long ago but i couldnt edit my post. I dont think ive ever seen a black eyed childreni, sounds interesting.


Here's a black eyed childreni from Justin Julander at Australian Addiction here in the states.

----------


## Albino93

That is nice, i had a quick look at their website, it says they have keeled scales, is this correct?

----------


## Austin C.

> That is nice, i had a quick look at their website, it says they have keeled scales, is this correct?


You are correct :Good Job:  I'm going to start an Antaresia Complex thread to post pictures of all the different morphs and species so feel free to post your pics again of Cleo. I'll have it up in a few moments. :Snake:

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (09-26-2012)

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> Great looking Blonde you have there.
> 
> These are my favorite!! Marble Children's Python!! photo's are from Designer Serpent's in Australia.
> 
> These are all Children's Python's as well. In the photo are a Patternless, T+ Albino, and Marble Children's.


Ohhh Mama I'm in LOVE  :Surprised:   :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:

----------


## Austin C.

> Ohhh Mama I'm in LOVE


Great!!! Now look for a nice pair of Blondes or Granites or Red Childreni or Black eyed Childreni to get something started :Good Job:  We need more Antaresia lover's in the states!

----------


## Albino93

Awesome, ill post my pics in there for sure. I can probably get a few pics of a couple of the morphs and stimsons localities, they wont be my animals tho. Theres so much variation within the Ant genus  :Smile:

----------


## Austin C.

> Awesome, ill post my pics in there for sure. I can probably get a few pics of a couple of the morphs and stimsons localities, they wont be my animals tho. Theres so much variation within the Ant genus


Feel free to credit the owner and where they are from, if you can find the info. Here's the link for the thread http://ball-pythons.net/forums/forum...eneral-Pythons

----------


## Albino93

will do, might take me a little while to find some decent pics, thanks for the link

----------

Austin C. (09-26-2012)

----------


## Austin C.

The male has shed this morning, but the female should shed by tonight. So for now I have photo's of the male and all his glory.







Not sure why this photo is uploading like this I tried rotating it. Oh well turn your heads lol

----------

_Annarose15_ (11-05-2012)

----------


## chosen2030

> Gotta be more Antaresia lover's out there, chime in just for a chat.


Have you seen the albino spotted?

----------


## Austin C.

> Have you seen the albino spotted?


Yes I have, they are beautiful. There are quite a lot of different morphs in Oz and Europe now with Spotted and Children's even a few popping up in Stimsons Pythons.

----------

